# Nature Journal. New find! Prehistoric fish invented sex 380 million years ago!!!



## lynnie (Feb 25, 2009)

Fossils reveal early evidence for penetrative sex : Nature News

RTÉ News: Prehistoric fish invented sex

Prehistoric fish invented sex

Wednesday, 25 February 2009 20:19 

Sex has been a fact of life for at least 380m years, longer than previously thought.

Internal fertilisation was widespread among prehistoric fish living on ancient tropical coral reefs in the Devonian period, research published in the journal Nature showed today.

The discovery sheds new light on the reproductive history of all jawed vertebrates, including humans.

It shifts how we think about how reproduction evolved. *You're a jawed vertebrate and I'm a jawed vertebrate, so this is our own history,'* said Zerina Johanson, a palaeontologist at the Natural History Museum in London.


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 25, 2009)

Good for them


----------



## Theognome (Feb 25, 2009)

I've got my own views on the 'invention' mentioned, but I'm required to keep this thread rated G, so I'll keep this private (pun intended of course).

Theognome


----------



## Grymir (Feb 25, 2009)

Sad. I'm glad God made sex for us married people. 

Just another problem with evolution. Bringing us down to the level of animals.


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## rescuedbyLove (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm so glad someone _finally_ figured it out.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 25, 2009)

One picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 26, 2009)

Good for that fish  I'm sure I'll appreciate it when I'm married someday. Although I surely hope I don't remember this retarded story when I am using my marriage license for the first time.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't worry Thornquist, you won't remember it. Well, actually, after you use it (marriage license), you and your future wife will be able to talk about it, and realize just how stupid those fish lovers are. Sex is so much more than procreation, that those scientists miss the boat totally. But you'll both just sit back and laugh so hard when you read junk like that!!


----------



## DonP (Feb 26, 2009)

*Fish invented sex?*

Hmmm... and how exactly did they figure this out? Some soft tissue records in a fossil of genitalia? 
I think someone had too much evolutioned grape juice before diggin in their paleontology class.

They should pass a law against evolution for the reason people who hold to it should be cleansed out of the gene pool before they make us all so stupid we won't be able to procreate. 

Hasn't anybody considered that God made Adam old. 
He wasn't a new born baby, the grass and fruit were already growing or he would have starved to death if they were growing from 1st seeds. 

God created the earth old!

Hello, so what difference if He created it 30 years old, 500 years old or 5 billion years old. 
i don't think it is that old and that carbon dating is accurate at all, but even if the earth has records that old really, then God created them there already and God created man old and mature too and eve and the animals, all old!! 

And if you aren't a 6 day literalist, then its easier, you could say he created the earth 5 billion years ago and created man 7000- 10,000 years ago and stuck him on it. 

But so what. The earth is old, what does that have to do with anything!! 

Where did the earth come from? Do you believe in the eternal rock that always was and got hot one day exploded into lots of stars and some cooled and made earth in a perfect orbit ?

Well you are more religious than me!! 

Eternal Rock or eternal creator, both take faith and neither are scientifically provable, both are religion. 

Its not origin of the species that is the question, it is origin of everything. Where did the first rock come from??

Darwin wasn't even smart enough to ask the right question. That science is as antiquated as the flat earth science and should be put in the same category with what we now know about cellular biology and physiology and genetics and biochemistry. 
Intelligent design is the only sensible science to present consistent with all our other sciences. Then leave it up to each to figure out who the intelligence was. 
Aliens as the scientists think or God


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 26, 2009)

This is just one in a sequence of news stories where discoveries CONFOUND evolutionary theory. This DOES NOT FIT with received wisdom. Surely it SUGGESTS an alternative. But of course, that would not be acceptable, therefore wisdom must be re-jigged a bit to accommodate this find.

It never ceases to amaze me how they speak so glibly and authoritatively of 'millions' of years here and there, without the slightest certain proof.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 26, 2009)

Jonathan nailed. It do y'all realise how many times the rubric of evolution has had to be shifted in the past thirty years? I'm losing count. Each of these discoveries weakens their position.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Feb 26, 2009)

Ironically, sexual reproduction is one of the biggest problems in evolutionary theory. Just how and why would sex "evolve?" No good theories have been put forward to date. Yet they herald this find as if it were some major pro-evolutionary discovery...


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 26, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Jonathan nailed. It do y'all realise how many times the rubric of evolution has had to be shifted in the past thirty years? I'm losing count. Each of these discoveries weakens their position.



I agree. It's really difficult to believe someone who keeps changing their story.


----------



## he beholds (Feb 26, 2009)

Doesn't the fact that species procreated via sex actually argue more for our side? 
It's not like they just proved that one fish turned into another fish--they proved that one fish had sex with the other fish, and that is how another fish was born. 
Or am I missing something?


----------

